# Sergeant Anthony Beminio



## kwflatbed

*Sergeant*
*Anthony Beminio*
Des Moines Police Department, Iowa

End of Watch: Wednesday, November 2, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* 11 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* In custody

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Sergeant Anthony Beminio and Police Officer Justin Martin, of the Urbandale Police Department, were shot and killed from ambush while sitting in their patrol cars shortly after 1:00 am.

Officer Martin was sitting in his patrol car at the intersection of 70th Street and Aurora Avenue when a subject approached and opened fire without warning, shooting into the driver's side of the patrol car between 15 and 30 times. Nearby citizens called 911 to reports shots fired and responding officers located Officer Martin inside.

Additional officers from multiple agencies setup a perimeter in the area. Approximately 20 minutes later the same subject approached Sergeant Beminio's patrol car, approximately two miles from Officer Martin's murder, and ambushed him at the intersection of Merle Hay Road and Sheridan Avenue. The man then fled the scene. At approximately 9:30 am he surrendered to law enforcement officers in Dallas County.

Sergeant Beminio had served with the Des Moines Police Department for 11 years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Dana Wingert
Des Moines Police Department
25 East 1st Street
Des Moines, IA 50309

Phone: (515) 283-4084


----------

